#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  EHR or Electronic Health Record

## Felecia Latham

Hello, guys! I don't know if my thread fits in here. I just need some inputs about EHR or electronic health record, Have you guys heard about it? It is a digital version of patient's paper chart, It makes patients health record available instantly whenever you need it. I'm asking because my husband is a doctor and i want to help him with his records. Any inputs will be great! Thanks!  :): 





  Similar Threads: Environment and human health in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD Symbiosis Institute of Health Sciences, SET 2013 Relevance of NEBOSH occupational health & safety courses

----------

